# Burgers and dogs will never be the same at my house qview



## 63falconht (Jun 27, 2011)

I was talking to my Father in Law on Fathers day and he was bragging about having a hamburger shaped like a hot dog.  Well that isn't new I though how about a hot dog, wrapped in a hamburger.

This was a simple test run to see how well it would turn out on the grill. 

Things to overcome:

Hotdog doesn't cook well in the time the burger will cook through.

Burger really needs a lot of seasoning to make it desireable.

Things i'm happy with

Burger stayed together with 0 additives. 

This was just a proof of concept because I didn't think it would hold together.  Next ones will have some flavor infusion. rolled out in a sandwich bag and sealed just like a full sized fatty.

oh and i wasn't sure if this fell under sausage, burger or fatty, but i brought it here since the breakfast fatty inspired it.


----------



## skrooge (Jun 27, 2011)

Now that looks good.  Sounds like the basis of several experiments ahead.  What if you ditch the dog and stuff with onions and cheese.  Now my mind is goin crazy lol.  I really like the hot dog shaped burger and now thinkn of what you could stuff it with but keep it small.  What fun!


----------



## irie (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks pretty good for your first try, you might be onto something with this! Maybe next time Boil the hot dogs first to cook them more, or even grill them first before your roll them up? Another option would be to wrap them in sausage instead of hamburger for more flavor!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm with Irie. Try boiling the dog first. Also maybe mix some sauage in with the beef for a great flavor. Great grill marks, looks good on the bun!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great and Irie nailed it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 27, 2011)

Now if you could figure out how to drill a hole down through the middle of the hot dog and fill it a stick or two of cheese! You would have the Tri-fecta!

Good start on the concept though!


----------



## meateater (Jun 27, 2011)

If you used chicken it would be a birddog.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2011)

meateater said:


> If you used chicken it would be a birddog.


----------



## ohm (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice great idea as well!  Maybe smoking it would have helped out cooking the hotdog?!?  Either was it still looked good and thanks for the idea I think I might give that a try in various forms.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 27, 2011)

Great concept to build on. Lot's of possibilities!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks really good, I have seen this b4 on this site, it had cheese and was wrapped in bacon, called it a baconcheesedogburger......yummy. Yes I would smoke instead of grill, it would help to get the dog cooked.

I would not boil the dog first, if you have ever tried to put warm ingrediants into a fatty you would know, the warm dog would almost certainly make the burger fall apart before you even get it to the grill.


----------



## alelover (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd smoke it, then a quick grill/sear at the end. Best of both worlds.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that is way cool!


----------



## roscoe dog (Jun 28, 2011)

You could show him some Turtle Burgers.


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Roscoe, sorry the toes get me


----------



## alelover (Jun 28, 2011)

Turtle burgers. Now that's original.


----------



## vision (Jun 28, 2011)

Replace the hotdog with a stick of butter.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 29, 2011)

63, great looking ham-dog! Umm, umm, served up with some ranch style beans, life doesn't get any better.

The hole in the middle for cheese has already been done, I think I saw it here, long time ago, I put cream cheese inside of a Chinese sausage, ...anyway, cook the dog and let it cool, cut a piece of rigid 9mm copper tubing and sharpen the outside edge on the grinder, push it through the dog, the meat stays in the tubing, push it out with a chop stick and cut short pieces for "plugs" to hold the cheese in (plugs have to go in sideways).

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

Turtle burgers! Very original!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking good!!

Still love the Falcon!!

  Craig


----------



## oddball (Jul 3, 2011)

You could also experiment with the hotdogs.  I prefer Nathans.  Much better flavor than the standard hotdog.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hotdogs fattie, sound good to me. I think smoking the hotdog first will work good,

Turtle burgers , wow!!!!  that will go to top of the list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Ed


----------



## alelover (Jul 3, 2011)

One word. Hebrew National. Oh wait that's 2 words.


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the dog stuffed burgers, but I love the turtle burgers!  I saw them do something very similar on Epic Meal Time:


----------



## eman (Jul 11, 2011)

Boil the dogs in water w/ crab boil, let soak while cooling. spicy burger dog. 1st bite will be a suprize!


----------



## pittman (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cool idea wrapping the dog in burger! I like Thumans dogs, we call em rippers! You've given me inspiration!


----------



## troy fuller (Jul 17, 2011)

Those turtle burgers are AWESOME!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like your idea of combining the dog and burger.  The problem with adding more stuff is I am assuming you want to be able to serve it in a HD bun, so it can't get too big.

I think I would season the hamburger with salt and pepper, build the beast the way you already did, wrap it in bacon (not completely, but enough to add the flavor), and smoke the suckers.  The low temperature will allow the hot dog enough time to come up to temperature.  Also, I like the idea of a quick trip over the hot coals to brown and crisp at the very end.

Thanks for the post!!


----------



## osbjdawg (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks Great,  and I love the turtle burgers!! I'll have to try them for my son.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2011)

That Dog/burger is Awesome!!

You could serve it in a small Hoagie or Steak roll.

There is a Hotdog joint near my house that puts regular hotdogs in a steak roll---Too much roll for a hotdog, but not for your Dog/burger!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## pittman (Jul 17, 2011)

If mustard was added between the dog and burger, would the mustard lose its flavor?? I think it would, but if not that would be awesome.


----------



## hernando (Jul 19, 2011)

Great P.o.C. However, where the heck is the bacon? :)  Bacon may help regulate the hamburger cooking faster as well. Just a thought!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2011)

Pittman said:


> If mustard was added between the dog and burger, would the mustard lose its flavor?? I think it would, but if not that would be awesome.


I never tried it, but I would think the mustard would hold most of it's flavor if it's inside, unlike on the outside of a rack of ribs.

I'm sure one of us will try it & report the results.

Bear


----------



## pittman (Jul 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I never tried it, but I would think the mustard would hold most of it's flavor if it's inside, unlike on the outside of a rack of ribs.
> 
> I'm sure one of us will try it & report the results.
> 
> Bear


Sounds like a plan! Let me know if you try it. Thanks!


----------



## hardslicer (Jul 19, 2011)

you guys never cease to amaze me!!  the things guys can think up just to find an excuse to smoke something........is this a great site or what!!


----------

